# BE GENTLE! Large lady on Large horse



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

I won't critique the actual riding--looks like you are taking lessons, and that's all to the good. He's tossing his head a bit, but you two will get there.

I think the two of you look perfectly proportional. He looks perfectly comfortable, and you look relaxed with a steady seat. I think you two are going to make a great team!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Arrow said:


> I won't critique the actual riding--looks like you are taking lessons, and that's all to the good. He's tossing his head a bit, but you two will get there.
> 
> I think the two of you look perfectly proportional. He looks perfectly comfortable, and you look relaxed with a steady seat. I think you two are going to make a great team!


Tossing his head means what?


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Far end of the arena on the first video, near the end of the vid--he puts his nose up in the air a couple of times.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

I would also say that it looks like you are riding with a lot of contact and two hands for a curb bit--that might be why he's tossing his head. Curbs are meant to be ridden with one hand--if you need to use two hands, contact, and direct reining--you should ride in a snaffle.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I meant what is he trying to tell me with the tossing of his head?

He is my lesson horse, so what kind of bit and what not that is used on him are out of my control, I trust in my instructor to choose what is best for me.

I know nothing of bits and of their potential.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Okay, I watched it again, and saw what you're talking about. I'm not sure, but it could have been flies. They really like him, and he dosnt like the fly spray so much.

Or, like you said, it could be the bit? I'm not sure what it means when they shake their head like that?


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Ah, sorry, didn't know he was a lesson horse, I thought he was your horse! I won't comment further--I'll leave that to your trainer. I'm just a trail riding gal!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I hope to one day own him.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope it happens for you! I like his looks, and I really do think you two look great together!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Head tossing can mean a lot of things. In a lesson horse it's usually "I have too many people in my mouth" and beginners tend to be hard on the mouth anyway.

In non-lesson horses it can be a teeth, back, or lameness issue. Or that the horse just doesn't like the bit.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

Heels down and keep your lower legs on. you can see as you come around the corner towards the camera your lower legs are sticking right out to the sides.. they need to be 'wrapped around his barrel' so to speak


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Fritz has one bad fault that I can see. In the second video as he is trotting up the towards the camera look at his off front leg. He is dishing pretty badly. (His right front foot is making a large circular motion as it comes up).


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i don't know if it would help you with your ryhthm more, but i would shorten your stirrups a half hole or so - - it will probably help you gain control of your lower leg, too 

keep up the good work! Fritz is such a cutie


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm no good at critiques but the two of you look really confident and comfortable with each other. Nice work! 
He's adorable.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, I think you are doing great actually! :shock:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

palogal said:


> Head tossing can mean a lot of things. In a lesson horse it's usually "I have too many people in my mouth" and beginners tend to be hard on the mouth anyway.
> 
> In non-lesson horses it can be a teeth, back, or lameness issue. Or that the horse just doesn't like the bit.



I could see this problem totally! Some times I feel like I'm to harsh on his mouth, but he's one of those horses who like to test and see what he can get away with. So half the lesson we're doing work, the other half, I'm trying to correct him, and make him go where I wanna go.

The instructor I had on Monday actually said that if she were running the show, She'd put a different bit in his mouth that would make him respond better. I didn't know what that meant tho.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Fritz has one bad fault that I can see. In the second video as he is trotting up the towards the camera look at his off front leg. He is dishing pretty badly. (His right front foot is making a large circular motion as it comes up).



After you pointed it out, I can see it! What does dishing mean? And what if anything can I do to correct it? Keep in mind that he is a lesson horse, and not really mine to monkey with.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

You can't correct dishing--it's a conformation fault, his front leg swings way out like an airplane propellor.

As for correcting that leads to head tossing...you are correcting him right if he tosses his head, that shouldn't be the result.

What are you correcting him for, maybe we can give you some advice on a better way.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> i don't know if it would help you with your ryhthm more, but i would shorten your stirrups a half hole or so - - it will probably help you gain control of your lower leg, too
> 
> keep up the good work! Fritz is such a cutie



lol It's funny that you said that about the stirrups! They are up as far as they can go.  My legs, more my ankles and knee's are a big problem I have while riding. It's pretty uncomfortable for me no matter how long, or short they are.

When I'm at just a sitting trot, my right leg tends to come up, and then slips out of the stirrup. When we're at an extended trot, I'm trying to post, and because my thigh muscles aren't developed yet, I rely on my lower legs a lot for leverage. Once I get better, my legs, I hope will get better as well.


Thank you all for the input, I really appreciate it!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Moxie said:


> When I'm at just a sitting trot, my right leg tends to come up, and then slips out of the stirrup.


Moxie, that is a common problem and one that I used to have early on. I learned to sit a little deeper, keep a little weight in the stirrup, grip a little harder with my calf, and put my leg a little forward. I also use boots with a rubber sole not leather. 

Leather is the boot of choice for most riders since, in theory anyway, your foot will slip out of the stirrup easier if you need it to. Well .... I've been tossed a good number of times and my foot has always come out. I've seen a rider or two get hung up with leather sole boots so personally I don't see the difference and I like the extra grip I get with rubber. My Ariat tie ups, my Lucchese 2000's, and my Ariat ropers all have rubber soles.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Arrow said:


> You can't correct dishing--it's a conformation fault, his front leg swings way out like an airplane propellor.
> 
> As for correcting that leads to head tossing...you are correcting him right if he tosses his head, that shouldn't be the result.
> 
> What are you correcting him for, maybe we can give you some advice on a better way.


Fritz tends to want to stop and socialize during our lessons, he likes to kind of go off where he pleases, and I think on that day, we were having a problem with the hay on the ground, he kept wanting to bend down and eat. 

Also, like I said earlier, he has a problem with flies, and an even bigger problem with fly spray. So is it possible the head tossing was a result of flies?


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

I just wanted to say that fritz is so adorable You guys look really good together, and I'm sure once you get a few more lessons, you will be working much better together.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Moxie! I'm SO Proud of you! The Two of you look great together and I know it wasn't easy for you to saddle up and courage was an issue!!!! I see you doing a great job overall! Others have mentioned the little detals and Iridehorses said everything I would have said about saddle and stir-ups etc. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Moxie! I'm SO Proud of you! The Two of you look great together and I know it wasn't easy for you to saddle up and courage was an issue!!!! I see you doing a great job overall! Others have mentioned the little detals and Iridehorses said everything I would have said about saddle and stir-ups etc. Keep up the good work!


((Huggles)) Thank you so very much!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Moxie said:


> palogal said:
> 
> 
> > Head tossing can mean a lot of things. In a lesson horse it's usually "I have too many people in my mouth" and beginners tend to be hard on the mouth anyway.
> ...


She most likely means a bit that's stronger or provides more leverage. although that will only make him resistant to that bit and move to another. You need to sensitize him to your cues, and make him respond to lighter cues rather than giving him harder ones.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

palogal said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> > palogal said:
> ...





That is fantastic advice! On Monday I will work on that. Thank you so much!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Moxie, I am in love with your instructor - she sounds like a lovely woman, very encouraging! I wish I had someone like that!!

You and Fritz look absolutely darling together, keep up the wonderful work!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Like you, I have not been seriously riding for a long time (eight months to be exact)! Trust me when I say, that it takes a while for your legs to stretch and get in the right position...until that time it feels impossible to get your legs wrapped around the barrel of the horse, or to have you heels down comfortably! I have just managed to feel comfortable with my leg position and ability to wrap my legs around my horse the past couple of months. Just understand that it takes time! What really helped me was standing on steps near the balls of my feet and letting my heels drop so that I stretch the muscles in the back of my leg as often as I could.

For the short time that you have been taking lessons, I think you are doing a fabulous job! And like someone said, sounds like you got lucky with a kind instructor like I did!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Arrow said:
> 
> 
> > You can't correct dishing--it's a conformation fault, his front leg swings way out like an airplane propellor.
> ...


He has to get over that. When he's working, he's working. Ask your instructor for some things to correct that...if the correction is unpleasant, they tend to stop the behavior. It also sounds like this horse (much like the lesson horses I use) needs to be ridden by some advanced folks once or twice. I ride my lesson boys about once a week to "work out the kinks" and maintain the training.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm on dial up at home still and I can't see photobucket at work because they block it. I wish I could see!!! I'm sure you look great.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Arrow said:


> You can't correct dishing--it's a conformation fault, his front leg swings way out like an airplane propellor.
> 
> As for correcting that leads to head tossing...you are correcting him right if he tosses his head, that shouldn't be the result.
> 
> What are you correcting him for, maybe we can give you some advice on a better way.


.... Well... I always called it paddeling but anyway... it's true that you can't correct it or make it go away but you CAN hide it. Really well actually, if you can get the horse collected and up underneath it'self and really moving out, you can take a 5 or 6 mover and turn it into an 8 mover. The "dishing" will almost be unnoticeable. I've seen tons and tons of horses in the big shows that do it. I have one that does it but I don't do such a great job getting him moving out nicely......


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

He's so beautiful, I hope you get to own him someday! You two look really comfortable together. I'm not good at critiques, but I wanted you to know that y'all look fabulous


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He is such a good guy in the videos. He tries hard to do what you want him to do and he just wants to please you. A jewel for sure.

Keep us posted on your guys's progress


----------



## Naguru (Jun 29, 2008)

*MOXIE AND FRITZ*

I enjoyed watching you two together; you are a really good pair! Riding is a wonderful exercise and YOU don't look frightened..you look like you are happy! I LOVE school horses; they are so kind... 
Details which I hope will be helpful: Please stop looking at the ground, this does put weight over that shoulder of the horse. 
If you can get a larger saddle it would be well to do, the cantle is pushing you forward; you need to LOWER your right stirrup one hole and stretch your right knee so it begins to relax, it is doing most of the work for you, later lower your left stirrup and find your new deeper seated balance; your imbalance causes your right hand to seek contact with the horse's neck (to push him out) and this may be lifting the bit (which may be a tom thumb?) to which he responses by lifting the chin chain.
Keep riding, go outside if you can, walk a lot between sitting trot, try NOT to post , the western sadle wasn't actually created for posting!! my opinion...happy trails today...naguru


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

*Re: MOXIE AND FRITZ*



Naguru said:


> I enjoyed watching you two together; you are a really good pair! Riding is a wonderful exercise and YOU don't look frightened..you look like you are happy! I LOVE school horses; they are so kind...
> Details which I hope will be helpful: Please stop looking at the ground, this does put weight over that shoulder of the horse.
> If you can get a larger saddle it would be well to do, the cantle is pushing you forward; you need to LOWER your right stirrup one hole and stretch your right knee so it begins to relax, it is doing most of the work for you, later lower your left stirrup and find your new deeper seated balance; your imbalance causes your right hand to seek contact with the horse's neck (to push him out) and this may be lifting the bit (which may be a tom thumb?) to which he responses by lifting the chin chain.
> Keep riding, go outside if you can, walk a lot between sitting trot, try NOT to post , the western sadle wasn't actually created for posting!! my opinion...happy trails today...naguru


This was a great insight! Thank you so much. I have another lesson today on a lighter horse, I will do my best to keep in mind your, and everyone's advice! 

Thanks guys, you all have been so very helpful!


----------



## sunedee (Aug 12, 2008)

I just wanted to say that you rock, lady!! I'm a larger rider and yes, I have a larger horse too. It took courage to post those videos. I also want to applaud you for being willing to learn and working so hard at this. You're awesome!! BTW, your horse is very cute too. I hope he becomes yours.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Just saw this thread and wanted to add my applauds as well. Good for you. It took courage to put yourself out there. Keep it up and take it slow. You'll be surprised how strong you'll get in a short time.

Try to fit some walking in on your off riding days, in no time those thighs will get much stronger.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well thanks ladies!!! 

I admit that my size is a deteriorate to a point. I am always concerned with hurting the horse, but I am very passionate about riding and horses that I wont let myself or my weight get in the way. Hopefully in another year my weight wont be an issue anyway, so if I can just keep on keepin on, things will work themselves out, and hopefully I'll be more comfortable in the saddle. 

Again, thanks for all of the advice!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

You guys look good together! I agree with what has been said about your stirrups. You really need to use your seat more. 

I wanted to add about your weight, never get discouraged because of it. You look comfortable and confident, and over time you will just get more comfortable and more confident as you become a better and better rider. One of my good friends is a larger rider and she has to be one the best riders I know, who always goes out and just cleans up at big shows.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Paperduck,

I havent tried the stirrup advice yet, as I was on a new horse last week,and frankly I forgot. 

All of the support I get here gives me warm tingles inside. lol 


*group hug*


----------

